# Tasmania on late Jan 2013



## sorman (Jan 7, 2013)

I am planning my honeymoon 6-day trip in Tasmania. However I am sorry to hear about the brushfires on southeast of Hobart, can anyone tell me the news of the beautiful places? 
My flight would arrive at Launceston on 30 Jan and leave at Hobart on 4 Feb and we rent a private car to go places to places.
Here's some places I would like to go...
Tasman Museum & Art Gallery
Sheffield drawing
Barilla Bay Oyster Farm
Turringa Farm
Bruny Island Cruises
Salamanca Market
Tahune Airwalk
Port Arthur
Kates Berry Farm 
Freycinet Marine Farm
Diamond Island Resort to see Penguin
Rose Bakery & bridge
Bridestowe Estate
Tasmazia

I'm not sure which places above are now allowed not go, or inconvenience for tourist and really need your help to give me some advise.

Further, would you pls help to add more places for me to go if some of them are not allowed?

Your great help is really appreciated!! Hope Tasmania recovered as soon as possible. 

Blessing from Hong Kong.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I think the best thing you can do is wait until you arrive and see what damage has being done, im sure restrictions to some area,s will be obvious even for saftey reasons. You could visit the local news of Tasmania on the web and see what extent of damage has being done, im sure this will give you some idea as to what to expect.


----------

